# Lions mane



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone around central Ohio or a little south of Columbus have any luck finding lions mane? I have a buddy who is a medicinal mushroom man and he has been using shiitake in a lot of medicinal ways and now he is researching lions mane and wants to start researching its benefits......I am strictly a morel hunter but have been wanting to expand my knowledge on all edible mushrooms.....I bought 3 field guides but they are not the end all answer.....other than lions mane, what other edible mushrooms are we able to find around these parts of Ohio?


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

I found one a week ago or so but I'm in Warren county. I have been in the woods alot in my life and that was the 1st time finding one for me. But I'm like you or was all I cared about were morels but last few years I've been tring to learn other mushrooms. So now that my eyes are open more I find all different types but don't know all there names. I'm sure the lions mane are common around Ohio though. Look into the Ohio Mushroom Society you might find some info there.

http://www.ohiomushroom.org/oms/


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Last year I found Chantrels,Oysters, pink bottoms,Bears tooth,Hens,Morels,Lions mane,And it seemed to be the year of the giant puffball.Oh and some chickens.Pheasant backs.Literally hundreds of pounds.I shared a lot of fungus with alot of happy people.Oh yeah I forgot my new fav Aborted Entaloma.Taste more like a Morel than a Morel.


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

If anyone wants a student of fungus I would love to go out on some forays of mushrooms other than morels.....I have been hunting morels for 30 years, since I was 6 years old and I can honestly say that up till a few years ago I never even imagined picking any other fungus and eating it......see hundreds over the years but have never given it much thought but now I am older and if anything, I just want to learn for the knowledge of knowing what's edible......I am a wild plant edible fella so plants have always been high on my list but I would love to learn the edible types of fungi available to me here in Ohio.....I am just south of Columbus but would be willing to drive just about anywhere for a day in the woods.....

I apologize in advance if other mushroom locations other than morels are considered sacred just like a morel spot.....I have no intention on stealing anyone's secret spot and honestly I would never ask if those spots are treated in the same manner as morel locations.....


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Beginning mushroom hunters

http://www.mushroomthejournal.com/startingout/dontdo.html

http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/why-there-are-no-old-bold-mushroom-hunters/

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/identifying.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/yard.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/odortaste.html

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/poisonous.htm

http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/poison.html

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/General_Principles/gpin004/gpin004.htm

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Geting ready to eat some hens and eggs now.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds good I may make the same thing!!!!!!!!!


----------

